# Buying A Mill



## BassBlaster

So, I really want to be able to mill my own lumber. Problem is, it will be a long time before I can afford to purchase a really nice band mill. Possibly, after I'm retired or close too, which is 30 years away. I have an idea and would like some opinions.

I have a project fishing boat that I started several years ago. Since my wife started getting pregnant, the boat has been sitting untouched. If it ever was to get finished, I highly doubt it would ever get used or at the most it would get very little use. I'm thinking of taking a break from woodworking for a few weeks and finishing the boat. I have everything except a few sticks of aluminum angle to do it, I just need to make time to do it. Then selling the boat to purchase a mill.

I think the boat will bring roughly $2500 and I have a 1956 Johnson 10 horse to go with it that is completely original and nearly show room mint. I think the motor and the pressure tank for it could bring $1000 to the right collector. 

So we'll call the budget $3000 to be conservative. Is that enough to get started in milling? I looked at the HF band mill but the reviews are mixed. I know I could probably get into a CSM for that price and I'm not against that. Just want to get thoughts from the pros.

I'm still not certain I want to sell the boat but I know I want to get into milling so I'm just throwing out thoughts. Ive always been the type that says, if you have to sell something to buy something else, you dont need the something else. If the boats not going to get used though....

Any opinions?


----------



## Kevin

BassBlaster said:


> Any opinions?



Yes. Don't let your wife know you said this:



BassBlaster said:


> ...Since my wife started getting pregnant...




Now on the bandmill thing I have no idea about this company - don't know anything about them, but this sure is a great price for a new bandmill if it's not junk, and I doubt that it is most mom-n-pop mill manufacturers make quality stuff. 


I just hit refresh to see if there were any replies (I do that when I am working and replying to a post in between because I take so long doing it that way) and on my word I have never heard of Burg Mills before and lo & behold Rob has just replied with a link to the same company. Whoa on the Karma. Anyway check your local craigslists too; you know what they say "Hard times flush the chumps" so there are likely a lot of mills for sale you just got to find them. 



.


----------



## BassBlaster

Lol, my wife has a pretty good sence of humor so no worries!!

Thanks for the links. Those look like some excellent prices. If I decide to pull the trigger on selling the boat, I will definately be looking into these guys. I doubt it would happen while the sale is going on though.

I have checked CL and still do pretty regularly. There is one used mill listed and the guy wants like $5700 for it. I'm not sure of the specs. It was way out of my price range so I didnt get into details with it.


----------



## BassBlaster

I found this one as well. There is a sales rep from this company about 2 hours from me. Other than engine size and log capacity, how does this compare to the one you guys linked up?

http://www.woodlandmills.ca/


----------



## Dane Fuller

I don't know anything about band saw mills but I do know that the 2 happiest days in a boat owners life are the day he buys it and the day he sells it. I've had 6 happiest days... Good luck on your quest, BB.


----------



## BassBlaster

Dane Fuller said:


> I don't know anything about band saw mills but I do know that the 2 happiest days in a boat owners life are the day he buys it and the day he sells it. I've had 6 happiest days... Good luck on your quest, BB.



Aint that the truth!!!!

This is my second boat, first project boat. It was a really fun project in the beginning. Ive just kinda lost interest the last couple years. Now its just taking up space in my garage. I did drag it out last summer and finished the paint but havnt touched it since. It needs a little bit of decking work, lots of wiring ran, new carpet and all the new electronics hooked up and mounted to be complete. Its gonna make someone a really nice small water fishing boat. I was building it for one of our 10 horse power limit lakes.


----------



## DKMD

Dane Fuller said:


> I don't know anything about band saw mills but I do know that the 2 happiest days in a boat owners life are the day he buys it and the day he sells it. I've had 6 happiest days... Good luck on your quest, BB.



I've always heard, "If it flies, floats, or f¥€$s... Rent it"


----------



## Dane Fuller

DKMD said:


> I've always heard, "If it flies, floats, or f¥€$s... Rent it"



Truer words have never been spoken. We'd all be rich if adhered to but, I'm a slow learner...


*BB,*
My vote would be to get that thing finished and go buy yourself a mill! You know you'd get more use out of it.


----------



## Daren

BassBlaster said:


> Other than engine size and log capacity, how does this compare to the one you guys linked up?



Those are the 2 differences I see, and they matter more than the price difference. The Burg is more mill for the money IMO...at the *Sale Price*. I went to the ''Order'' page and they were quite abit higher priced than listed on the linked home page.

.


----------



## BassBlaster

Yeah I noticed too that the sale price is a really good price when compared to thier regular prices. I know I'll not be able to do it this month but I'm sure they will have more sales.

I'm thinking its time to drag the boat out of the garage and get her finished up!!!

Anyone here collect vintage outboards!?!


----------



## Mandolin

Check out Hud-Son Forest Products. They offer several different sizes of mills from a 18 inch hobby mill to a 52 inch. I have a model 228 and have sawed a LOT of logs with no major problems.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

I have a home made bandsaw mill. A guy in Illinois made it. It cost me less than$4000. I can do a decent job with it. If you are still interested, I can find his phone number.


----------



## davidgiul

Dane Fuller said:


> I don't know anything about band saw mills but I do know that the 2 happiest days in a boat owners life are the day he buys it and the day he sells it. I've had 6 happiest days... Good luck on your quest, BB.



I once had a boat: her name was dominatrix.:davidguil:
I wish I had a mill.


----------



## chippin-in

Well I hope your quest for a mill goes better than mine is right now.

Robert


----------



## BassBlaster

My quest could be a long one. I was out messing around in the garage today and looked at my boat and thought about how nice it would have been this morning to have gotten up before daylight and went after some crappies!! I may finish the boat and keep it for those times when I really wanna go and just start saving my pennies for a mill. I dunno, guess we'll cross that bridge when the boat is finished!!


----------

